# Model Car Contest pics



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's an idea I have for another Wales Theatre ad for my hobby store's upcoming model car show in September. Hope you like it.










The digital Camera rendition sucks though. Not enough mega-pixels to really capture the detail of my model kits. Hope the 35mm Camera does a better job.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

You should definitely promote your cars. Your own car work is fantastic!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX. I did build all of those. But I want kids to build and win something from my store. Hope they try.


----------

